# Exodus 15:27 question



## New wine skin (May 25, 2006)

Exodus 15:27
And they came to Elim, where [were] twelve wells of water, and threescore and ten palm trees: and they encamped there by the waters. 


After reading this passage it occurred to me that the 12 wells of water could be an allusion to imply water for each tribe of Israel, and the 70 palm trees likewise could be an allusion to each elder of Israel, thus giving the original audience confirmation that God's provision was sufficient and not lacking for anyone. In other words, the metaphor suggests a picture of completeness in provision as it relates to the tribal structure of Israel. 

Does anyone have opinions about the accuracy of my exegesis? Thanks for any correction or confirmation anyone can offer me. Iron sharpens Iron.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't call this exegesis so much as interpretation.

Here's my opinion: It is one of those things that sounds good, sounds plausible... but ultimately there is no way to prove (or disprove!) it. 

Certainly the oasis at Elim was sufficient for everyone, and if the 12 wells was intended to be an allusion to the twelve tribes - of which the 70 elders were members - then it would seem that the oasis didn't "need" the 70 palm trees for it to have the effect of conveying sufficiency, if it was intended to serve as an allusion to the nation of Israel at all. Instead, the description of the oasis is simply to say that they, in fact, came to a place that had abundant resources and thus they camped there.

Thus, I believe that your interpretation is, for lack of a better phrase, the product of a pious imagination.

[Edited on 5-25-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## New wine skin (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that feed back Ben. I agree that the statement about palm tree's seems redundant. The reason I thought my interpretation might be valid was the literary structure as used in the Psalms tend to rely on repetition to make a point. Also, Israel has a history of doubting the provision of God. I had these thoughts on my mind when I saw this connection. You could say I read that into the passage because the idea was latent in my mind. Also I had asked myself, why say 12 wells and 70 palm trees? Why not say as you said, they came to an oasis with water and trees.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> Thanks for that feed back Ben. I agree that the statement about palm tree's seems redundant. The reason I thought my interpretation might be valid was the literary structure as used in the Psalms tend to rely on repetition to make a point. Also, Israel has a history of doubting the provision of God. I had these thoughts on my mind when I saw this connection. You could say I read that into the passage because the idea was latent in my mind. Also I had asked myself, why say 12 wells and 70 palm trees? Why not say as you said, they came to an oasis with water and trees.



You are right to notice a structure. But I think you're looking too hard. Compare the passage (15:22-27) to Ex. 17:1-7 and Numbers 20:1-13. It's probably a type-scene, a Hebrew form of narrative. Hebrew narrative often structures the recounting of redemptive history in similar patterns to aid in memory (for a predominantly oral tradition) and also to teach theology by similarity and contrast.

Plus, the 70 trees can't refer to the elders, since the 70 elders were not appointed until much later. 

[Edited on 5-25-2006 by puritansailor]


----------



## New wine skin (May 25, 2006)

That makes sense. Thanks to both you and Ben for taking the time to respond. I am a neophyte to OT studies and appreciate the insight.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2006)

For what it's worth, here are a few thoughts on this text from commentators of old:

Matthew Henry on Luke 10:



> The twelve wells of water and the seventy palm-trees that were at Elim were a figure of the twelve apostles and the seventy disciples, Exod 15:27.



Jonathan Edwards, _Works_, Vol. I, p. 372:



> The church is in a special manner compared to a palm-tree, (Song 7:7-8; Exod 15:27; 1 Kings 6:29; Ps 92:12) of which it is observed, That the fruit of it, though very sweet and good when ripe, has, while unripe, a mixture of poison.



_Works_, Vol. II, p. 643:



> The twelve fountains of water and the threescore and ten palm-trees, that were in Elim, Exod 15:27. were manifestly types of the twelve patriarchs, the fathers of the tribes, and of the threescore and ten elders of the congregation.



_Works_, Vol. II, p. 720:



> [172] Exod 15:27, "And they came to Elim, where were twelve wells of water, and threescore and ten palm-trees; and they encamped there by the waters." These twelve wells of water, and threescore and ten palm-trees, are a representation of the church. The twelve wells of water answer to the twelve tribes, twelve patriarchs, twelve heads of the tribes, and twelve apostles. They signify the church itself, and then they answer to the twelve tribes. The church is compared to a fountain or spring of water, Song 4:12. The hearts of believers are like wells of living water, the water being the grace of the Spirit. Or they signify the ministry of the church, and so they answer to the twelve patriarchs, and twelve apostles; the twelve patriarchs were the fathers and fountains of Israel, according to the flesh; and the twelve apostles, and gospel ministers, are the fathers of Israel, spiritually. Through the twelve apostles, Christ delivered his pure doctrine to the world, as through so many fountains of pure water, and through gospel ministers in general, Christ communicates the living water of his Spirit to the church, as through so many springs, or pipes, or conveyancers, Zech 4:12. The twelve fountains signify Christ himself; he is represented by twelve fountains, as the Holy Ghost is represented by seven lamps, Rev 4 and he is called twelve wells, according to the number of the instruments by which he communicates himself. However, in which sense soever we take it, the water represents the Holy Spirit. Christ communicates himself to his church only by his Spirit; he dwells in their hearts by his Spirit, the ministers of the gospel are instruments of the conveyance of the Spirit, the hearts of particular believers are fountains of living water, that is, of the Spirit.
> 
> The seventy palm-trees signify the church, which is compared to a palm-tree. Song 7:7-8. Deborah, the type of the church, dwells under the palm-tree. Believers are compared to palm-trees, 1 Kings 6:29, "And he carved all the walls of the house round about with carved figures of cherubims, and palm-trees, and open flowers, within and without;" which represented saints and angels: the number seventy answers to the seventy elders which were representatives of the whole congregation of Israel, and are called the congregation, Num 32:12; Josh 20:6 or church, which is a word of the same signification.
> 
> It is probable the palm-trees grew so about these twelve fountains, that their roots were watered and received nourishment from them.



_Works_, Vol. II, p. 753:



> The spouse is in this song said to be like the palm-tree, Song 7:7-8. So was the church of Israel, whose representation were the seventy elders, typified by seventy palm-trees, Exod 15:27.



_Works_, Vol. II, p. 754:



> The twelve tribes of Israel are represented by twelve fountains of water. Exod 15:27.



Matthew Poole on Luke 10:



> We cannot determine that our Saviour had any regard to the numbers of twelve and seventy; though it is certain that both those numbers amongst the Jews seem to have had a more than ordinary character, twelve being the number of the tribes of Israel, according to the promise, Gen 17:20; Gen 49:28; at Elim they found twelve wells of water, Exod 15:27; according to the number of the tribes were the twelve pillars, Exod 24:4, and the twelve stones in the breastplate of judgment, Exod 28:21; and the number of the cakes for the shew bread was to be twelve, Lev 24:5. The princes of Israel were twelve, Num 1:44; and twelve men were sent to spy out the land of Canaan, Deut 1:23. So we shall observe that in a multitude of things they kept to the number of twelve: John in his description of the new Jerusalem, which he saw in his vision, says, it had twelve gates, and at the gates twelve angels, and on the gates were the names of the twelve tribes, Rev 21:12. And the wall had twelve foundations, etc., Luke 10:14. And for the number of seventy: Jacob's family, when they went down into Egypt, were seventy souls, Gen 46:27; they mourned for Jacob seventy days, Gen 50:3; at Elim they met with seventy palm trees, Num 33:9; the posterity of Jacob was in Babylon seventy years. The Jewish sanhedrim, or great court chosen upon the advice of Jethro, is said to have consisted first of seventy, then of seventy-two persons. So as the numbers of twelve and seventy seem to have been numbers to which the Jews had some respect. Whether our Saviour, in the choice of those whom he first sent to preach the gospel, had any respect or not to the Jewish value for those numbers, or designed by it to show them, that he was about to set up a new kingdom and government, which, though differing from what they had exercised formerly, yet in some little things should have some conformity to them, we cannot determine.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 25, 2006)

> Matthew Henry on Luke 10:
> 
> 
> 
> > The twelve wells of water and the seventy palm-trees that were at Elim were a figure of the twelve apostles and the seventy disciples, Exod 15:27.




 This is rich.
Yet another example of why I don't utilize Matthew Henry.

[Edited on 5-25-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## New wine skin (May 25, 2006)

Andrew your like 12 wells of knowledge. Thanks for the input brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> Andrew your like 12 wells of knowledge. Thanks for the input brother.



You're welcome, brother! God bless your studies.


----------

